# q regarding registration..



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

as everyone knows my oh is saying no to another cat, but i still look.. i know i shouldnt..

anyway I saw an ad for a cat the double of my harley and fell in love

told a friend and she said she has been in touch and is going to view 

she said she has had a message saying "the kittens is currently unregistered and are £140, if you would like him registered, this will be £400."

do you know if this is standard practice or should she walk away? he is a BSH?

Ive looked at the advert and it does now state the same info that the cost is £140 or £400 when i said to my friend that sounded strange cos surely (and i dont know as Im not a breeder) that the registration would be done earlier so ready for collection she just said i had the green eyed monster.

yes I am a tad jealous. i showed her the ad, and she didnt even say she was after a cat, but I am genuinely concerned she is paying £400 for a cat that may not be registered after she collects him


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

registration costs around £10 (dependent on whether they have their own prefix or not) so that's a *huge* mark up just for registration - it would worry me.
EDIT: taken from the GCCF website - it seems she should register them all or she is breaking the code of ethics. 
N.B. Transfer of Registration - GCCF Rule 10
10a When a cat or kitten is advertised or sold as a pedigree cat or kitten, the breeder shall at the time of sale provide the purchaser with a properly completed pedigree signed by the breeder, carrying 3 generations at least showing all the breed numbers and registration numbers, and also the breeder's name and address. If the vendor is not the breeder, the pedigree must additionally be signed by the vendor. *If the cat/kitten is not registered, a copy of the mating certificate (Rule 3d) shall be supplied by the vendor to the new owner.* _(then the new owner can register the kitten herself)_
10b. If, at time of sale, the cat or kitten is registered the seller shall provide the purchaser with a transfer form, duly completed an signed by the seller,unless it is jointly agreed in writing by both parties at the time of sale not to do so.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Registration costs £23 if there is no prefix, less if there is a prefix.

Assuming this is not a question of putting the kitten on the active register (and I very much doubt it is) then the only other possible expense is vaccinations - the breeder may be selling them unregistered because they are unvaccinated, and of course if she has them vaccinated that will put the price up and she will have to keep them longer, perhaps a price difference of £70 or so might explain that, but a price difference of £260 is ridiculous. I'd suggest your friend simply asks why the price difference is so high.

£400 is of course reasonable average for a registered kitten, my question would be why the breeder is prepared to let them go at £140 if she thinks she can actually get £400 

Liz (who is about to have to reduce the price of _registered_ kittens to £150)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds extremely suss.... tell your friend to be very careful and ask the relevant questions. Are the parents registered active, is the breeder registered, (do they have a website), etc.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

spid said:


> registration costs around £10 (dependent on whether they have their own prefix or not) so that's a *huge* mark up just for registration - it would worry me.


thankyou, i didnt know how much it was, but didnt think it would be hundreds!
plus to advertise on preloved at 13 weeks, didnt seem right. Will tell her then its up to her if she thinks its just me being jealous or not.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

liz, i almost sent you a pm about it cos i thought it was you who had litters atm. The kitten is beautiful, and the price does seem average but the fact they mention 2 prices is what rang alarm bells for me.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, if they are 13 weeks they should have all their vaccinations by now. My guess is that the breeder intended to sell them unvaccinated and realises that if anyone wants them registered she will have to have them vaccinated too, though in that case she would have to wait three weeks until they were ready to go and buyers will disappear in that time, so perhaps that doesn't make sense either, come to think of it the whole scenario doesn't make sense. 

Perhaps someone could send her a message and ask the question (no use me doing it, I'm advertising on preloved at the moment and it would be very obvious that it was not a genuine inquiry)

Liz


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well, if they are 13 weeks they should have all their vaccinations by now. My guess is that the breeder intended to sell them unvaccinated and realises that if anyone wants them registered she will have to have them vaccinated too, though in that case she would have to wait three weeks until they were ready to go and buyers will disappear in that time, so perhaps that doesn't make sense either, come to think of it the whole scenario doesn't make sense.
> 
> Perhaps someone could send her a message and ask the question (no use me doing it, I'm advertising on preloved at the moment and it would be very obvious that it was not a genuine inquiry)
> 
> Liz


well, lou said she is going to view him and that she can bring him home today too? at first i thought she was just winding me up cos she knows how much i would love another like my harlz. It didnt make sense to me either. Ive sent her a message but heard nothing back. Passed on the info to her. Will have to wait and see what she says. thanks for the advice. Would hate for her to be scammed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Just found it here
Preloved | british short hair kitten (whiskers advert cat) for sale in Whickham, Newcastle, UK

No mention of vaccinations but the "family pet" description makes me wonder if registered means active register. The use of the word "tom", whilst technically correct, shouts "new breeder" to me since it just isn't a term breeders tend to use unless talking about the local neighbourhood pain in the neck!

liz


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lizward said:


> Just found it here
> 
> ]Preloved | british short hair kitten (whiskers advert cat) for sale in Whickham, Newcastle, UK
> 
> ...


yeah the ad just isnt worded like most is it?

on the forum i dont use punctuation etc but if i type up a document etc i make sure it looks professional, and the way that the price differs so much it just doesnt sit right with me. I had showed her the ad originally as i just mentioned how much it looked like my harley and said i wish my oh wasnt so stubborn cos i would have loved him. Next min she messgages me back saying she had sent a message and her and her husband were going to look at him as they always loved my harley!

Ive looked at lots of ads daily and noticed prices differ alot even between colours and sexes but never between registered and unregistered. Infact this is the first time I have seen the option.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I tried to find out but she said she has someone coming to view him.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

There speaks the voice of vast experience


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had to advertise before - only 1 litter a year - all GCCF correct etc - but .. . those on my wait list found other kittens earlier - that's the trouble with only one litter a year - people don't want to wait up to 12 months to get a kitten from just you , when there are perfectly good ones down the road. So I've advertise - doesn't make me a BYB.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lizward said:


> Let me guess, Aurelia, right? Didn't you get the answer you wanted recently?
> 
> Liz


WTF? :huh:

Liz, you really are getting silly! Are you saying that I'm Cathome95? :lol:

Mstori ~ It does sound a bit dodgy, I'd advise her to stear clear. I think the best course for her would be to get to know a breeder first, or go by word of mouth to find a good one. Pets4homes is really becoming a place for BYB to advertise.

I'm not saying everyone who lists on there is, but there are definately more and more on there, and to the unsuspecting folk who don't know much about BYB's it would be an easy trap to fall in to  I really think P4H needs some sort of moderation.

MOD's please do not edit out that quote. I can see the posts have been removed, but seriously ... leave it. I've nothing to hide.  If she wants to make herself look like a fool, let her


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

spid said:


> I've had to advertise before - only 1 litter a year - all GCCF correct etc - but .. . those on my wait list found other kittens earlier - that's the trouble with only one litter a year - people don't want to wait up to 12 months to get a kitten from just you , when there are perfectly good ones down the road. So I've advertise - doesn't make me a BYB.


I dont think that advertising would make you a bad breeder as people need to be able to find them lol! Id be happy to wait a year but most people want it now so wont wait, probably why so many get a moggie or cross as they are ready to go so young :crying: x


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd be worried too, the ad doesn't make any sense.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Did she buy the kitten - have you heard from her?

Liz


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lizward said:


> Did she buy the kitten - have you heard from her?
> 
> Liz


Hi, havent heard anything yet, but noticed her husbands facebook he asked what peoples opinions were so guessing they were at least questioning it after what i said, so thanks for the advice, at least they havent just jumped straight in which is what i was concerned about. I did that with my Harley. It sounds horrible, but I was only 19, and after looking for a year for a particular colour and temprement, found him and he was in a terrible state but I fell in love with him despite knowing i shouldnt take him. Just didnt want them thinking because he could be registered that it was good, when the ad just didnt sit right with me.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> she said she has had a message saying "the kittens is currently unregistered and are £140, if you would like him registered, this will be £400."


I have to admit to a touch of admiration here at the marketing. Buyer gets told kittens 'can' be registered which gives the impression they are properly bred pedigrees. So - buyer can pick a kitten and either pay £140 for it or £400. I think that's called a 'no brainer' in modern parlance. Makes the £140 look like a real bargain price and makes any buyer who does want paperwork look like an idiot. Clever, very clever.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I hadn't thought of it like that but you could be right.

Liz


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

havoc said:


> I have to admit to a touch of admiration here at the marketing. Buyer gets told kittens 'can' be registered which gives the impression they are properly bred pedigrees. So - buyer can pick a kitten and either pay £140 for it or £400. I think that's called a 'no brainer' in modern parlance. Makes the £140 look like a real bargain price and makes any buyer who does want paperwork look like an idiot. Clever, very clever.


I think you have cracked it!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh blimey, nor had I, I think you are spot on Havoc. Well done for seeing through the advert. 

:smile5:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thats how i saw it too. She didnt get it, breeder couldnt be contacted. I tried myself today too but no luck.

strange.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

just to let everyone know that dont know what happened but the message both myself and my friend got was "item no longer available for sale"


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

How horrific.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

"Item"!!!!! Since when is a kitten an "item"? Obviously someone who was just in it for the lucre.


----------

